# Wood that is naturally blue



## Russianwolf

okay, here's a challenge for all of us. Find a wood that is naturally a blue color.

We have woods that are Yellow, Orange, Red, White, Purple, Black, Brown, Grey and even Green, but what about a natural Blue.

I seem to recall seeing some Katalox a long time ago that was a sky blue color, but I haven't seen anything like it since. So does anyone else know of a natural blue wood?


----------



## THarvey

Mahoe - Joel (Tuba707) has some listed in the individual classifieds.

Holly, harvested when the sap is high, will dry with a bluish tint.


----------



## VisExp

I got some blue mangrove driftwood from Bruce a while ago.


----------



## workinforwood

I'll add buckeye burl to the blue list with those other two.  Also there is Blue pine.  It's a disease or something caused by some sort of beetle or something like that that causes the pine to go blue and it's blue all the way through.  Nothing is blue like the sky on a crisp clean day of course, but they are still blue.  The blue pine isn't that hard to find, it's pretty commonly used in pallets because the blue is a defect not suitable for furniture.


----------



## rlharding

Some of the pine beetle infected wood is blue.


----------



## clthayer

Pine, maple and pretty much any white wood will turn blue if cut green and left in the sun.   It's called stain.

Also I have seen red oak turn blue.  I think it has something to do with being in contact with metal.  I think the log had some nails in it.

Christian


----------



## sparhawk

Not a natural wood but TS company in the member submitted links have a way of infusing color into the wood as the tree grows. Thought it was pretty neat. Its in the penturning supplies section of member submitted links.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt

Where's the penturning supplies section of member submitted links. Could you give me a link?


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt

I found it.


----------



## Russianwolf

So I guess a REAL blue just doesn't exist. I knew I should have snagged that piece of Katalox when I saw it. I've never seen another piece with the color.


----------



## sbell111

Smurfwood.


----------



## Fatstrat

The blue pine is, in fact, caused by a beatle, and although the name indicates a blue color, its actually closer to gray than blue.  And most is not colored all the way through, but only streaks. It is now valued by many for its blue/gray streaks for furniture.  And this is the first time ive actually known something about anything on this site, so i just Had to at least pretend to be helpful, even though im not.


----------



## jrc

I've heard it called denim pine and at big mill yards in Vermont you see sprinklers keeping the pine logs wet to keep them from staining blue.


----------



## edstreet

buckeye burl, box elder burl and amboyna burl can all have shades of blue.  I am assuming you are excluding petrified wood and diseased wood/etc..?


----------



## keithkarl2007

sycamore if its stored flat when still a little wet will turn blue from the moisture. To avoid this happening it does be stood on end to allow the moisture run down the board, or so i've seen, where don't ask


----------

